
New Technology Makes SPORTS FANS Smarter Than the EXPERTS - Cortexia
https://medium.com/@UNU.ai/fans-are-now-smarter-than-experts-65b0d09c63fb#.rht707nyg
======
dalke
Cortexia: the HN guidelines ask "Please don't do things to make titles stand
out, like using uppercase" and "please use the original title, unless it is
misleading or linkbait".

The original title for this is "FANS are now SMARTER than EXPERTS". On HN that
would be changed to "Fans are now smarter than experts", to de-linkbait the
original title.

Earlier today you posted "A.I. Technology Being Used by SB NATION to Rank
FANTASY FOOTBALL PLAYERS" when the original title is "UNU’s Picks: QB, RB, WR
Rankings by an Artificial Intelligence"

In general the titles you have submitted differ from the original title.

Such modifications are likely to incur the wrath of the HN swarm intelligence.
;)

------
gus_massa
From the guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

> _In Submissions_

> _Please don 't do things to make titles stand out, like using uppercase or
> exclamation points, or adding a parenthetical remark saying how great an
> article is. It's implicit in submitting something that you think it's
> important. _

